# Retour d'expérience : SSD en externe firewire 800



## stefade (31 Mars 2012)

Voilà mon retour sur mon installation d'un disque dur SSD Samnsung series 830 de 128 go

J'ai voulu tester ce disque en externe sur port firewire, car je n'avais pas trop envie d'ouvrir mon iMac 2009.

J'ai donc pris ce boitier firewire http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...ack-mini-sata-vers-usb-20firewire-800400.html , dans lequel j'ai donc installé un SSD de 128 go.

L'installation de Lion m'a pris une petite demi heure, j'ai ensuite installer quelques applications donc iwork et ilife.
Mes premiers résultats sont très concluants:

-Le boot de lion est nettement plus rapide ( moins de 15 sec pour arriver sur le finder )
-Lancement d'applis courantes ( itunes,safari,chrome,liquicd) et copie de fichiers super rapides

Je ne regrette absolument pas cette installation qui me permet de redonner un coup de fouet à mon iMac ( je sais qu'en mettant le ssd en interne je gagnerai encore plus mais bon vraiment pas chaud pour l'ouvrir),j'en ai même formaté mon ancien disque dur interne de 640go pour m'en servir en stockage ( films, bibliothèque itunes)


----------



## cdbvs (1 Avril 2012)

Salut stefade, c'est Cdbvs.


Ouai, effectivement le démontage de l'i-Mac, pfffff :sick: c'est relou !!!

Je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'un firewire 800 pouvait obtenir de tels résultats avec un HD SSD externe. Je sais qu'en interne sur PCI SATA on obtiens de très bon rendement, mais sur le firewire 800, j'aurais jamais imaginé!

Tu pourrais donné des comparaisons entre ton disque interne et l'externe sur plusieurs logiciels, le système et certains rendu comme par exemple l'ouverture d'une image de 100mo ?

Merci 

Bonne journée et à +
Cdbvs


----------



## AZTT (1 Avril 2012)

bin le IEEE 800  c'est quand même une référence de rendement
avant que TH n'arrive sur les news MAC...

merci pour ce retour d'expérience instructif


----------



## stefade (1 Avril 2012)

Petit complément , je viens de tester mon windows7 virtualisé sous Parallels 

eh bien ça marche terrible , boot de 7 et temps de réponse nickel

je continue à apprécier mon petit montage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

hello cdvbs,

qu'entent tu par une image de 100 mo ?

sinon truc tout simple , lancement des navigateurs ( chrome,firefox ou safari) et d'itunes , eh bien c'est hyper rapide

a +


----------



## AZTT (3 Avril 2012)

128Go suffisent au bon fonctionnement
avec LION la suite ILIfe.. et quelques bons softs
comme Photoshop, FCP X... etc..?


----------



## stefade (3 Avril 2012)

j'ai la suite ilife , iwork , je n'ai pas de soft genre photoshop, actuellement il me reste 92 go de dispo + mon disque interne de 640 go.....


.....et j'ai mon nas synology qui à encore du monde de dispo 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------

ah oui et j'ai aussi une VM Windows 7 sous parallels et une fedora


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Avril 2012)

j'ai fait cette installation aussi avec un 120Go de OCZ et le boitier de ICYBOX et je suis dessus du démarrage moi...

Je boot en plus de temps qu'avant.. par contre sur l'ouverture des application c'est incroyable avec par exemple CINEMA 4D ou After Effect CS4 qui s'ouvre en moins de 2 secondes top chrono...

Dans l'ensemble c'est une solution qui coûte chère mais qui apporte pas mal... je pense quand même que en interne les ressentis doivent être encore plus impressionnant.

Après je n'ai pas fait une clean instal de Lion j'ai utilisé Carcon Copy Cloner de tout Mac (je stock mes données multimédias en externe) avec 120Go il m'en reste 15 de libres  sachant que VMWARE de windows 7 m'en prend 60 d'office ^^


----------



## stefade (3 Avril 2012)

Moi j'ai fait une clean install

pour le tarif j'avoue que j'ai eu du bol ,un ssd de payé pour 5 reçus


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Avril 2012)

je t'en reprend un pour moitié prix si tu veux, je paye le colis 

Et je suis sérieux hein ^^


----------



## stefade (13 Avril 2012)

bonjour à tous

 savez vous si il est possible d'activer le trim avec Trim enabler sur mon ssd que j'ai installé en externe en firewire ?
Merci


----------



## titistardust (1 Juin 2012)

Même question que stefade. Comment activer le trim sur un sud extérieur.
Merci par avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2012)

Je crains fort que si le fabricant du bridge n'a pas inclus cette possibilité dans son firmware (et je pense qu'aucun ne l'a fait), ça ne soit impossible.


----------

